# Sonic 3D Blast Director's Cut Released



## KiiWii (Nov 21, 2017)

Works on real hardware yeah?

I have pseudo saturn ready and waiting.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 21, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Works on real hardware yeah?
> 
> I have pseudo saturn ready and waiting.


It should work on real hardware, but this patch is for the _Genesis/Mega Drive_ version of the game.  It won't work on the Saturn version.

Besides, I don't think Burton was even involved in the Saturn port of the game; a different team handled it IIRC.


----------



## SANIC (Nov 21, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> It should work on real hardware, but this patch is for the _Genesis/Mega Drive_ version of the game.  It won't work on the Saturn version.
> 
> Besides, I don't think Burton was even involved in the Saturn port of the game; a different team handled it IIRC.


Yep a different studio handled it which is why he lacks a lot of stuff from that game like the FMV


----------



## RattletraPM (Nov 21, 2017)

Insta downloaded, I'll check it out as soon as I have some free time


----------



## ClassyDragon (Nov 21, 2017)

B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N said:


> It should work on real hardware, but this patch is for the _Genesis/Mega Drive_ version of the game.  It won't work on the Saturn version.
> 
> Besides, I don't think Burton was even involved in the Saturn port of the game; a different team handled it IIRC.


Yeah, he doesn't have access to the source code of the Saturn version unfortunately


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 21, 2017)

i saw that, plus LOTS of hacks from Sonic Hacking Contest 2017


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 21, 2017)

Why the hell did I think this was for saturn???? @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N :/


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 21, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> Why the hell did I think this was for saturn???? @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N :/


LMAO HOW???? XD


----------



## KiiWii (Nov 21, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> LMAO HOW???? XD





I played this a few months back, I wrongly assumed this was for SS not MD ;/


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 21, 2017)

KiiWii said:


> I played this a few months back, I wrongly assumed this was for SS not MD ;/



but they are so different XD


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ehrmmm...
i still prefer the Genesis version.
Prettier graphics don't do it for me if the OST is shit.

Sure the Saturn version might have fancier graphics and effects, but the OST of that version really drives me off from having real fun and enjoyment out of it.
Nothing compares to the upbeat and well composed OST of the Genesis version, that alone is a strong point to choose it over the Saturn one.

And now, let's add to that the fact that the DX version is out already for the Genesis version only...
Yeah, a definitive winner without a doubt


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 21, 2017)

So people actually enjoyed playing this game back in like 1996 or whenever it was released.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So people actually enjoyed playing this game back in like 1996 or whenever it was released.


I did 
I had a Genesis Model 3 with S&K, S3, S2, and Sonic 3D Blast xD


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 21, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> I did
> I had a Genesis Model 3 with S&K, S3, S2, and Sonic 3D Blast xD


Now when you said " I did "

DO you mean

I enjoyed playing it on my genesis
I played it.... that's it


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So people actually enjoyed playing this game back in like 1996 or whenever it was released.


you are the only who didn't hahaha XD


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Now when you said " I did "
> 
> DO you mean
> 
> ...


Past tense because:

You said: "people actually enjoyed playing this game back in like 1996". Back in 1996 I enjoyed it.
I am not playing it right now? 
I still have my physical cartridge, though a friend of mine has my entire Genesis and the games, I might ask her for those little treasures of mine.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 21, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> you are the only who didn't hahaha XD


Actually I did. I own the actual cart and sonic mega collection on gamecube and xbox. So I dunno why you would think which no one ever said was true.


----------



## Garblant (Nov 21, 2017)

I didn't have that bad of a time with the version that got rereleased on steam, well besides the special stages. The special stages were extremely confusing to me...


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Actually I did. I own the actual cart and sonic mega collection on gamecube and xbox. So I dunno why you would think which no one ever said was true.


cough emulators  cough


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 21, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> cough emulators  cough


Well good for you. You probably gonna need one to play this patch.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well good for you. You probably gonna need one to play this patch.


>_>
<_<
hey u
buy a EverDrive 
i would play on the real hardware if i could lol


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 21, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> >_>
> <_<
> hey u
> buy a EverDrive
> i would play on the real hardware if i could lol


Yeah where am I gonna find a working genesis in 2017 and who wants to pay like over $100 for a flash cart. 

I'll stick to my already owned copy of sonic mega collection if i wanna play it.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Nov 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Yeah where am I gonna find a working genesis in 2017 and who wants to pay like over $100 for a flash cart.
> 
> I'll stick to my already owned copy of sonic mega collection if i wanna play it.


i agree, why these flashcarts are damn expensive, also, buy the new brazilian genesis XD
its not emulated, its real hardware and have SDcard port


----------



## Chary (Nov 21, 2017)

This was always such a weird game. I remember playing it and finding it alright, but the isometric view was awkward, and the levels were bland in design. The music was great, though. It'll be interesting to see all the tweaks the guy has made to it.


----------



## fille (Nov 21, 2017)

just patched,gona test with my mega everdrive.
played a bit and seems to be fine on megadrive 1 and mega everdrive .


----------



## Dimensional (Nov 21, 2017)

It's too bad this patch isn't for the PC version. It's the only one I got.


----------



## Garblant (Nov 22, 2017)

Dimensional said:


> It's too bad this patch isn't for the PC version. It's the only one I got.


Isn't there a way to get this working on the steam rerelease? I'm pretty sure that wasn't the Saturn version...


----------



## Jax (Nov 22, 2017)

Garblant said:


> Isn't there a way to get this working on the steam rerelease? I'm pretty sure that wasn't the Saturn version...



http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1206516304


----------



## Garblant (Nov 22, 2017)

Jax said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1206516304


Time to restart my save file! (It's a year old anyways)


----------



## Dimensional (Nov 22, 2017)

Jax said:


> http://steamcommunity.com/sharedfiles/filedetails/?id=1206516304


As soon as I click the link, I learn I have it on Steam. Yay!!!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 22, 2017)

Chary said:


> This was always such a weird game. I remember playing it and finding it alright, but the isometric view was awkward, and the levels were bland in design. The music was great, though. It'll be interesting to see all the tweaks the guy has made to it.


I think the problem comes from is not like the other sonic games we was playing at the time sitting along side Sonic Spinball and DR.Robotnik's Mean Bean Machine on the sonic collection of games. While is more of a sonic game is not a common one, mostly cause the gameplay is based on flicky.

If you take a look at sonic mega collection, you have 7 initial games, 4 which are more known as 2D fast paced gameplay sega brainwashed into us with the blast processing then is a pinball game featuring sonic, a puzzle game featuring Eggman... and beans, and a 3D sonic game that is basically flicky more than sonic. Think most of the reason this gets attention is cause how impressive the programming was at the time where 3D games on our 16 bit consoles was the popular thing when making a game. The awkward thing about this game is people actually remembers and talks about the genesis game more than the saturn one which hardly gets any attention. Seriously, sonic gems collection can have sonic R but not saturn 3D Blast? I wonder how this game would look if it was ported to 3DS in actual 3D, or maybe the the way they did sonic cd on android. 

Rom hacking on Genesis has gotten a bit more impressive over the years. The genesis is actually capable of playing a 8MB 64 megs carts, just like pier solar and the great architects. I wonder if maybe he had some help from sonic hacking community that he would expand the rom further beyond the intended limits.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So people actually enjoyed playing this game back in like 1996 or whenever it was released.



No I absolutely hated it and I can't wait to give this patch a shot in spite of that. That's purely the nostalgia speaking.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 22, 2017)

Sicklyboy said:


> No I absolutely hated it and I can't wait to give this patch a shot in spite of that. That's purely the nostalgia speaking.


So why did you hate it?


----------



## Jonna (Nov 22, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Ehrmmm...
> i still prefer the Genesis version.
> Prettier graphics don't do it for me if the OST is shit.
> 
> ...


Aww. I love the Genesis music, but Richard did such a fantastic job with the Saturn OST (even the developer of this patch believes so). What in particular turns you off from it?


----------



## wicksand420 (Nov 22, 2017)

Thanks for the update @B_E_P_I_S_M_A_N , been waiting for this


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 22, 2017)

Jonna said:


> Aww. I love the Genesis music, but Richard did such a fantastic job with the Saturn OST (even the developer of this patch believes so). What in particular turns you off from it?


Hard to say to be honest.
To me it just doesn't feel right.
The Genesis OST is catchy, while the Saturn one feels bland and cliche at best.
The CD quality music feels out of place somehow and I can't seem to recall any melody from it.
The same thing happens to me with Sonic CD at times, though I always remember the boss music from the US OST from that one


----------



## DarthDub (Nov 22, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Hard to say to be honest.
> To me it just doesn't feel right.
> The Genesis OST is catchy, while the Saturn one feels bland and cliche at best.
> The CD quality music feels out of place somehow and I can't seem to recall any melody from it.
> The same thing happens to me with Sonic CD at times, though I always remember the boss music from the US OST from that one


Both versions have fantastic music.


----------



## Jonna (Nov 22, 2017)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Hard to say to be honest.
> To me it just doesn't feel right.
> The Genesis OST is catchy, while the Saturn one feels bland and cliche at best.
> The CD quality music feels out of place somehow and I can't seem to recall any melody from it.
> The same thing happens to me with Sonic CD at times, though I always remember the boss music from the US OST from that one


Ah, I got you. Thanks for informing me!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DarthDub said:


> Both versions have fantastic music.


Eh, he's allowed to think the music on the Saturn version sucks as much as you and I think it's fanatic. Can't be objectionable about music.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 22, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> Both versions have fantastic music.





Jonna said:


> Ah, I got you. Thanks for informing me!
> 
> Eh, he's allowed to think the music on the Saturn version sucks as much as you and I think it's fanatic. Can't be objectionable about music.


I mean, sure the Saturn OST will have its fans and everything, but in terms of going along with the gameplay and in the context of a videogame, the Genesis OST feels superior every inch of the way for me.


----------



## T3GZdev (Nov 22, 2017)

I was wondering when someone was gonna make a post about this lol. Posted to shoutbox few days ago.


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 22, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> So why did you hate it?



One of the main reasons this patch exists - janky ass controls and camera movement. Game play is a bit dry but that's OK, not really a huge issue. But when you can't keep track of the level boss because you're sliding all over the place, the camera angle is terrible and doesn't do any favors to help track the boss, it makes for a really underwhelming and even frustrating experience.


----------



## kuwanger (Nov 23, 2017)

Throwing in my two cents.  I actually liked Sonic 3D Blast...for the Saturn.  Honestly, I didn't mind the slower pacing of the game per se but did get frustrated with the collision detection.  I also like the Saturn music better, so I can't really see if the Genesis music is more appropriate or not.  Oh, and I also liked Sonic R, so *shrug* on my taste in Sonic games.

As for the hate?  I'd say at least 50% of it is simply the way in which it's "Sonic Themed" 3D Blast more than really "Sonic" 3D Blast.  Same thing with Sonic R.  If you can take a step back and view it that way--and try to ignore the way it looks like a cash grab on the Sonic name--, you might have a chance at enjoying it.  The other 50% of course is the actual gameplay since it really is rather hard to control, has janky controls, and questionable camera movement.

It's really hard to make a fair review of it for me now, though.  I used to be a lot more tolerant of such games.  Now, I'd probably just pass on and move to another game.  Having said that, playing the game now with the patch so far, it does play a lot better.  It's still too slippery, though. :/


----------



## jimmyj (Nov 23, 2017)

so is the sonic 3d blast source code public???


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Nov 23, 2017)

jimmyj said:


> so is the sonic 3d blast source code public???


No it's not.
The guy is one of the founders of Traveller's Tales, the company who made the Genesis port, so I assume he worked on the hack via the source code, but he didn't distribute it.


----------



## Termer (Nov 24, 2017)

I always thought the game was cool. I used to play it a lot on my laptop.


----------



## Infinity7 (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm excited, the beta worked really well.


----------



## osaka35 (Apr 17, 2018)

The patch is no longer available from the linked website. Anyone have updates or a mirror?


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 17, 2018)

osaka35 said:


> The patch is no longer available from the linked website. Anyone have updates or a mirror?


Here you go 
http://www.romhacking.net/hacks/3810/


----------

